
Cambridge physics prof analyzes sustainable energy debate - echair
http://www.withouthotair.com/Contents.html
======
echair
The conclusion: people (in the UK) could live on sustainable energy sources,
but only with massive lifestyle changes.

~~~
catz
Or (if I remember the book correctly) nuclear power.

------
xel02
A better summary of the book would be people need to realize that sustainable
energy is going to require sacrifices (greater than unplugging a phone
charger), that energy sources like nuclear power need to play a role unless a
country is willing to import energy. Or as a one-liner: There is no silver
bullet, but a shotgun will work!

